# Using Donor Eggs puts women at higher risk for complications in pregnancy



## mirela (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting article on research showing DE IVF puts us at higher risk for complications:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2676228/Older-women-pregnant-using-egg-donors-greater-risk-potentially-fatal-complications-study-finds.html

Not that it will stop me, but now I know to monitor myself closely....

Thought I'd share!
Mirela.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting research with loads of wide ranging implications. Thanks for posting!  

Though I have to admit that I didn't read the comments - they always wind me up when I read the DM comments about fertility!  

X


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Another poorly evidenced scare story from the DM . The study mentioned doesn't even seem to have controlled for maternal age, which is by far the biggest risk factor, or to consider that there are often other biological differences between those using OE and DE recipients such as early menopause or immune issues.

I also suspect that like me, many women never disclose that they have had DE & are therefore viewed as OE patients. 

Good luck to all those hoping to achieve their dreams via donation. I would hate to see this story making anyone more anxious at what is already a stressful time.

B xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I really find this hard to believe, I can't see at all how a egg donor could cause this.  Only a study of 580 woman, so a very low number.  As usual the daily mail has to try and find a negative in relation to IVF.

Very wise words from bombsh3ll.

X


----------



## mirela (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, so the Daily Mail isn't the best possible source (and the comments are laughable, OMG!) but here is a better one: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/07/140701091446.htm

I don't think it is meant to scare people away from egg donation, but being aware of a higher risk makes it manageable. They even say so in the article. And yes, they did control for age, it wouldn't be very scientific if they hadn't, I agree! In fact, average age in the study was around 34, since in France ED is mostly used in cases of POF. They think it may be an immune response from the body that causes the higher blood pressure, see also explanation in the article.

Personally it didn't make me more anxious (am about to start my first DEIVF cycle), I was grateful to have the information so I can be prepared. And I hope it will help other women do the same, not scare them away from a wonderful treatment!

Mirela x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think any research published in the papers should be read as an opinion, not gospel.  It can be useful and interesting to one person but not to someone else.

As much as I despise the DM style scaremongering (and DONT read the comments!) it helps to "normalise" the concept of infertility and fertility treatment in general society and hopefully make it less of a taboo...hopefully! Obviously some of that is that there are many common misconceptions, but hopefully over time these will lessen and people will become more aware....hopefully! 

Xxx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

When I developed problems in my DE pregnancy I looked into the scientific literature (easy to do when you already work in the area) and there are quite a lot of studies now supporting the link between donor egg and also sperm and pregnancy complications, even if controlling for age and any known causes for infertility. The explanation seems to be via processes akin to foreign tissue rejection, and recently someone showed that you are also less likely to have problems after falling pregnant from a regular partner's sperm compared to a new partner's or a one night fling. 

However - most pregnancies are still fairly trouble free and go to term. And even if they are very difficult, like mine, most end up with healthy mum and healthy baby, and in my very biased view it was worth it, even though I wouldn't tempt fate and try for a number 2...


----------

